# duck leg bands



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey all. My girlfriend and I are getting a couple of ducks. A blue Swedish and a Black Swedish. I was wondering if anyone knows where to get leg bands for them?


----------



## leosmith678 (Apr 30, 2010)

I would suggest you that you can apply ointment and normal bandages. If you are not satisfy to use it then you can surely find it from the veterinary clinic. Some home remedy and healthy diet can also help to your duck to recover soon.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Leosmith678, I was trying to get some bands for identification in case the ducks got loose. I'm not sure where the confusion is there. They are too big to put bands on now any way.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bcr1 said:


> Leosmith678, I was trying to get some bands for identification in case the ducks got loose. I'm not sure where the confusion is there. They are too big to put bands on now any way.


here they sell snap on bands.. there is a size chart in a green box if you scroll down. good luck with your duckies.. I love them!

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html


----------

